
“Your name has come to our attention” (2009) - pizza
http://www.c4i.org/erehwon/blacknet.html
======
flashman
This page is unchanged since 2004:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20040205045023/http://www.c4i.org...](http://web.archive.org/web/20040205045023/http://www.c4i.org/erehwon/blacknet.html)

------
ryan-c
BlackNet was from the early 90s, and was not a serious thing according to the
guy who created it.

[http://osaka.law.miami.edu/~froomkin/articles/tcmay.htm](http://osaka.law.miami.edu/~froomkin/articles/tcmay.htm)

[https://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.805/articles/cryp...](https://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.805/articles/crypto/cypherpunks/blacknet-
key-broken.txt)

~~~
pizza
Correct. A mod edited in the date, and also it appears it's too late for me to
correct it.

------
seiferteric
How could a market like this work? _They_ get to decide how much your
information is worth... after you sent it to them? Or you send them a teaser
and they make an offer for the rest?

------
ColanR
Check out the size of that public key block - that's a blast from the past.

------
JeffAllen
A black market for buying and selling (illegal) information. I wonder why they
list bank-transfers, cash and "CryptoCredits" which links to paypal, but not
bitcoin as a payment option.

~~~
flashman
The page predates bitcoin by about five years

------
noobermin
A lovely piece of fiction?

~~~
jerkstate
Or a clever fishing expedition!

~~~
jwatte
More likely an ARG entry, or just some techno-libertarians fun experiment.

------
rSi
It sounds like a honeypot to me. And it's inconsistent when he says "...we
have no way of identifying you, nor you us." and his name on the bottom of the
page...

------
radiorental
That comment about an obsolete gaming system from the 90s caught my attention

"anything on "3DO"?"

I feel like it's a reference/clue I'm not getting.

